# Atwood Crappie



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

How is the Crappie Bite and Water Temp at Atwood?


----------



## Trackermac (Aug 10, 2015)

It was only about 52 on Sunday and the water was way up and discolored. Not a very good bite yet.


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

I heard somebody did very well fishing off a dock. Caught some nice Big ones. Biggest being 12", unfortunately i'm not sure which dock. lol


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Buddy went everynight this week pulled crappies n saugeye they hungry


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Has attwood changed in recent years. Use to be some of the thinnest crappies ive ever seen!! Thinking about trying it saturday morning maby. I got a few spots that always produce eyes and crappies


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Well my Honey & I were there today & water temp was 59 plus when we left & the bite was not good , only small perch . We think it was the wind that was out of the East . But we didn't get skunked & AGAIN my Honey caught the biggest fish again . Even though it was a 4 lbs catfish she had a ball reeling it in .


----------



## Trackermac (Aug 10, 2015)

The bite is starting to turn on. A few more warm days and the crappie will really start to move up.


----------



## 1 Brutus (Jul 27, 2007)

Fished Friday evening 5-8pm. Managed 8 crappie. 1-8", 1-9", other 6 were 10-11". 6 came off wood. 2 in 12ft. All On minnie. I agree they might be starting the move toward the wood. Water 58F.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I trolled cranks there yesterday . Got 3 crappie (9-12"), one largemouth, and a white bass


----------

